# Free stickers?



## rockhopperrider (Jan 8, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows where i can get free mountain biking stickers. I got some from transition bikes, it says on their website how to get them. I was looking at the trek and specialized websites and there is no stickers at all.

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

rockhopperrider said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows where i can get free mountain biking stickers. I got some from transition bikes, it says on their website how to get them. I was looking at the trek and specialized websites and there is no stickers at all.
> 
> Thanks,
> Daniel


specialized wouldn't give you a sticker if you were on the specialized team... you'd have to pay for it( joking of course)
try your LBS' they might have some kickin around.
how about getting mtbrreview stickers???
just send them a self addressed stamped envelope and they will send you some.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Specialized and Santa Cruz offer them as merchandise on their web sites. I think 661 will give you some if you mail them the envelope, Maxxis sends them all the time with orders, Fox has cool ones but they cost $$$ too.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

i think you need this to give this a read...

http://forums.farkin.net/showthread.php?t=106854&referrerid=25768

bout mtbr stickers, i sent a mail to someone, as it was stated i just need to provide an add or something to get some stickers, but i never got any, could be that i'm not in US...

but i would love to have some!
anyone pls....


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

SuperKat said:


> Specialized and Santa Cruz offer them as merchandise on their web sites. I think 661 will give you some if you mail them the envelope, Maxxis sends them all the time with orders, Fox has cool ones but they cost $$$ too.


I sent an email to Fox because the stickers on my fork were messed up, and they sent me a whole batch of fork stickers and window stickers...no charge. Had them in about 2 weeks. Totally unexpected. I love that company.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have TONS of stickers from buying bike products, but sometimes bike shops and just general outdoor gear shops get a huge load of stickers dumped on them from distributors and manufacturers. I even have a Mt. Hardwear refrigerator magnet. Sometimes the bigger companies even give away sticker packs as marketing tools. Eastern Mtn Sports did that a couple years ago. REI was giving away an outdoor-themed (including mt biking) magnetic poetry set awhile ago, too.

The best way to get more stickers than you know what to do with is to affiliate yourself with the outdoor industry. Join the leadership of a club that has sponsorships or start working at a gear shop.

Also, go to gear fests/outdoor fests and that sort of thing. I have TONS of stickers from those sorts of events. Most of those are pretty unique, too (I have a ton of Bike Pittsburgh stickers).


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

Turner bikes sends them too when you buy direct from them. A couple of weeks ago I brought two derailer hangers, and they sent a nice sheet with a bunch of different stickers on them.
Hope does the same thing...
Dave


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

I just emailed a bunch of those companies for those stickers. What I really wish I could get is an MTBR sticker, but they don't sent to Canada..... If any body is willing to send me one, that would be awesome. Or if MTBR would start including Canada, that would be great.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeti will send you free stickers if you simply send them a self addressed envelope asking for them :thumbsup: But if you put them on Ebay you are banned by the tribe:nono:


----------



## Beolin (Apr 19, 2006)

If you go get a chance to go sea otter you can pick up bucket loads. Of course you have to pay for a race so they aren't free.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

wickerman1 said:


> specialized wouldn't give you a sticker if you were on the specialized team... you'd have to pay for it( joking of course)
> try your LBS' they might have some kickin around.
> how about getting mtbrreview stickers???
> just send them a self addressed stamped envelope and they will send you some.


MBAction had a section on this last summer, but I don't remember which issue off hand.

As for Specialized, they sent me a whole pack of stickers when I informed them of an eBayer selling (extremely accurate and pro-quality) homemade stickers with their logo.


----------



## Kevin Jensen (Sep 25, 2018)

Can I get any from you?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Kevin Jensen said:


> Can I get any from you?


You realize this is a ten year-old thread, right?


----------

